# babies are doing great :)



## jenniferm202 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey . I thought i'd put some pictures on of Katies babies , there now 7 days old and i was wondering in how to sex babies ?








i've called this wee one Patch .








I think these are all the girls lol .








these are the boys , but am not too sure . I made an attempt at sexing them , but am not a pro so i dont know for sure . Anyways tell me watcha think . jenni xxx


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Cute, i likr the one in the last photo thats at the top.
at 7 days you should be able to see the nipples on the females, males dont have them. 
heres the photo sexing post from on here.
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=6


----------



## jenniferm202 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks alot . I tried my best to sex them and it turned out 7 girls and 4 boys . But al check again later on incase , thanks xx


----------

